# wiring tow vehicle



## rontof (Oct 5, 2003)

I have just had my jeep wrangler wired so that when I hook up to tow the rear lights will work with my MH lights, I hooked up the tow vehicle to it and the lights on the tow vehicle do not work..They do work on their own however. I hate to take it back to the shop.
Can anyone advise me as to what you need to do to lights on tow vehicle?
Thanks 
Ron in Vt.


----------



## Gary B (Oct 5, 2003)

wiring tow vehicle

Hi Ron, I would check to see if your connecters are wired right, the one on the MH is the same as on the toad, did you have diodes or another set of light blubs installed, is the connector a flat four or a round four?  The general wiring for a flat 4 is White wire= Ground  Brown wire=tail lights  Yellow wire=left turn  Green wire= right turn. Hope this helps.   :laugh:    :bleh:  :approve:


----------



## rontof (Oct 5, 2003)

wiring tow vehicle

Gary
Tell me more about diodes. I know there were diodes on my other jeep but when my gas station mechanic wired this he did not instal any?
As you can tell I have little experience in wiring or electrical.
Thanks for the reply.. It is a flat four connector.
Ron


----------



## Gary B (Oct 5, 2003)

wiring tow vehicle

Hi Ron, the diodes are one way electrical valves that allow you to use the regular tail light turn/brake blubs and not back feed the entire electrical system of the toad, they can only be installed one way so I'd guess its the flat four wiring that not right,  If he didn't install diodes, he may have installed and extra set of light blubs, if he just wired into the existing wires without diodes that is a no no as it will back feed into the complete electrical system messing up computers and what not all.


----------



## rontof (Oct 6, 2003)

wiring tow vehicle

Gary
I believe he wired to existing lights with no extra bulbs or diodes.
I'm heading down there to confirm that. Hope no damage was done . It has been three days..
Thanks again for your prompt reply.
Ron


----------



## rontof (Nov 5, 2003)

wiring tow vehicle

I finally got this done by adding two pigtails which allows separate bulbs. Our local RV  dealer(Ehlers in Essex Jct) wanted around $300 TO DO IT AND Marilyn and I did it for about $25. They claimed 3 hrs labor. It took us an hour. File this info you may be passing through some day... :dead:


----------

